# Bubbles in chalkboard paint



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

So I am almost finished with my easel for wfc. I painted a hardboard panel with xhalkboard paint. The color and all came out nice and consistent but there are small bubbles in the finish. Not a ton of them but enough to make me unsatified. How should I go another fixing them. And any tips for laying the paint on where maybe it won't happen again. I didn't see them when the paint was wet. I guess they came up as ot dried.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

wood_chucker said:


> So I am almost finished with my easel for wfc. I painted a hardboard panel with xhalkboard paint. The color and all came out nice and consistent but there are small bubbles in the finish. Not a ton of them but enough to make me unsatified. How should I go another fixing them. And any tips for laying the paint on where maybe it won't happen again. I didn't see them when the paint was wet. I guess they came up as ot dried.


Generally bubbles and blisters are caused by the paint being too thick. I would sand it off and apply another coat thinning the paint a little.


----------

